# How are you still catching surges?



## Tony Neo (Oct 25, 2015)

With the latest updates they pretty much logs you off for 10 min or more after you ignore 3 pins or cancel 3 rides. How are you guys still catch surges? Or do you always accept the third ping or do you still take the non surge ride and log off and try again in the surge area?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm confused on actual "surges" in my area. I will see the surge but am not paid for it after the ride is over. I stopped focusing on it and just keep driving whenever. This past weekend, I did better in surge than I realized BUT not the best since starting in November. My best surge was NYE and NY night. I've not had the no acceptance time outs as yet nor have I cancelled 3 times or more in one night nor in a row


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Stay offline and watch for surges on the pax app. When is high enough for your liking, log on and take the requests. Log off when surge is gone


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Stay offline and watch for surges on the pax app. When is high enough for your liking, log on and take the requests. Log off when surge is gone


One better, I take the DiPad and watch the rider side from there.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Stay offline and watch for surges on the pax app. When is high enough for your liking, log on and take the requests. Log off when surge is gone


That's exactly what I do. The problem is that I still get pings from just outside the surge area. I live near the middle of an area associated with a large surge box, but I still get non-surge pings 15+ minutes away. I ignore many of them, and I haven't been warned -- yet. I even ignored a 15-minute ping that was 1.5x because it was too far away at a smallish surge rate.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You do have to be located near where demand is coming from


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SURGE ON!!!..I'M IN ATLANTA AND HAVENT BEEN scolded for nonacceptance...yet



MulletMan said:


> SURGE ON!!!!
> 
> View attachment 36796
> 
> ...


----------



## Shea47 (Feb 7, 2016)

"Never chase a surge it will more than likely be gone before you get there. What you can do is check the rider app for places with low driver ratios and create a surge in that area by turning off your app until it does surge then turn it back on. We do this in Miami and a lot of the drivers in the morning it works out pretty well. You must have a lot of drivers aware of it or it will not work though. One driver could ruin it for everyone."

I am taking this advice for Kansas City!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I'm confused on actual "surges" in my area. I will see the surge but am not paid for it after the ride is over. I stopped focusing on it and just keep driving whenever. This past weekend, I did better in surge than I realized BUT not the best since starting in November. My best surge was NYE and NY night. I've not had the no acceptance time outs as yet nor have I cancelled 3 times or more in one night nor in a row


You HAVE to run the pax app at the same time to see what is really going on.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Stay offline and watch for surges on the pax app. When is high enough for your liking, log on and take the requests. Log off when surge is gone


Yep. Exactly what I do; in fact parked outside of a big party at the moment - and have taken a few small surge trips from the area so far. Not sure if I'll get any more surge trips tonight as too many drivers are picking up w/o surge. Drag is I keep getting Select (no surge) pings and Lux (surge) is missing me


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I log off for 5 seconds after I ignore a non surge when I'm near a surge. The only time I did not go this I got a warning text and a instagram log off.

Maybe it's anecdotal evidence but it seems to work.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Some markets are easier than others.










Every Friday & Sat.


----------



## sweetcali (May 3, 2016)

Well dam lol


----------



## UberYella (May 7, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

This past Saturday in DC. I use the pax app and log on when it hits 2.0. I ignore non surge pings and log off for 5 seconds after each one I ignore. I did get a warning when I got multiple stacked pings while waiting on a pax to repack her suitcase lol


----------

